# Acces denied. Keine Idee mehr.



## newnoise (28. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nen Applett laufen, was Bilder und .txt-Files vom Server lesen und verarbeiten soll. Es wird nichts in den Files geändert.
Das Bilder öffnen funktioniert auch super.
Beim öffnen der .txt-File sagt er aber immer:

```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission pics\1\data.sheet read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileReader.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Map.readInfo(Map.java:736)
	at Map.init(Map.java:68)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission pics\1\data.sheet read)
```

Ich habe nun 2 Stunden gegooglet und jeglichen Sch*** ausprobiert, aber es tut sich nichts. Das verrückte ist, wenn ichs im Applett-Viewer von Eclipse laufen lasse gehts ...

Der Code ist folgender:


```
FileReader TableMapInfoReader = new FileReader("pics/" + (i+1) + "/data.sheet");
        	                BufferedReader TableMapReader = new BufferedReader(TableMapInfoReader);
```

Der Pfad stimmt, schließlich gehts hier aufm Rechner ja.

Ich danke recht herzlich!
noise


----------



## SlaterB (28. Sep 2009)

Google
->
Applet funktioniert nicht im Browser !! AccessControlException ORACLE - Swing, Java2D/3D, SWT, JFace @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe


----------



## newnoise (29. Sep 2009)

ja, das habe ich auch gelesen.
aber ich will ja keine datei vom clienten öffnen, sondern eine .txt datei die auch auf dem server liegt wo die java app liegt ..


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

aber mit new FileReader("pics/"); kannst du nur auf lokale Dateien zugreifen, nix mit Server,

einer erste google-Suche
Google
lieferte dazu
JAVA-Doku Bilder

aber keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert,
ich kann da nicht weiterhelfen, FileReader geht aber gewiss nicht

(edit: war jetzt beim 'Bilder laden' wegen 'pics', für Txt sicher ähnlich)


----------



## newnoise (29. Sep 2009)

ah. sweet.
man darf also den filereader nicht nutzen. das wusst ich nicht.
mit nem inputstream funktionierst einwandfrei.
besten dank!
noise


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

nanu, das verstehe ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber nehme ich einfach mal hin


----------



## ARadauer (29. Sep 2009)

das applet wird ja nicht auf dem server ausgeführt sondern am client.
du sagst jetzt das filereader am client ließt und inputstream am server? bin verwirrt...


----------



## tfa (29. Sep 2009)

FileReader braucht einen File, und das geht nicht wegen der angesprochenen Applet-Einschränkungen.
InputStream kann eine (URL-)Ressource lesen, und die kann - eben über ein URL - auf dem Server liegen.


----------

